# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Freerideski, welcher und woher günstig bekommen?

## DirtMerchant

Ich such grad an neuen Freerideski aka Powderlatte ab 110mm Mittenbreite zusätzlich zu meinem ´96er Allround-/Touren-/Steinski.
Derzeit ist der nächstjährige Völkl Katana (190cm, 111mm Mitte) mal reserviert.

neue ski siehe:
www.freeskiers.net/community/...%FCchte&page=2

Was habt ihr noch für Alternativen bzw. Erfahrungen für mich auf Lager und wo könnte man diese günstig erstehen?

(falls wer günstig zum nächstjährigen atomic atlas kommt, bitte pm  :Mr. Yellow: )

thx, in advance...

----------


## Pinzgauner

Alter, 
kauf dir lieber ein neus Bike für den Sommer! Winter is vorbei :Wink:  
Ich würd mir einfach kaufen was billig her geht. Ist eh ein Verschleißteil und fahen tun sich die Powderski eh alle gleich (jetzt werd ich sicher gesteinigt von den Superproichfühldenunterschiedskifahrern :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) 
Pinzgauner

----------


## DH-Rooky

Also ich bin mit meinem Amplid Cholesterone recht zufrieden aber wenn du was in Richtung Völkl/Atomic suchst is dir der zu hochwertig verarbeitet  :Twisted: 
Na ernsthaft definier mal genauer was du haben willst, breite Ski gibts massenhaft und jeder fährt sich anders.

----------


## DirtMerchant

Also Katana, Atlas geben die richtung schon ganz gut vor denk ich,
bin kein slopestyler (wenn auch der eine oder andere sprungversuch dabei sein wird  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ), die oberfetten bigmountainlines oder rinnen shooter sind bei uns ja auch eher rar, im meterdicken powpow versinken wir auch selten bis gar ned (also ein praxis powderboard is auch überzogen).

achja: 190 denk ich wird bei 1,76m ganz gut passen

----------


## DH-Rooky

Bist du die beiden Ski schon gefahren oder gefallen dir nur die Herstellerangaben?Ich hatte beide noch nicht in der Hand also mußt mir schon sagen was du für einen Flex bevorzugst, wieviel Rocker usw.

----------

